# French Toast Sandwich.. thingy..



## Garband (May 28, 2008)

I was just surfing some recipes the other night and saw an interesting one for some French toast. I don't have what that recipe called for, so I changed it up a little and came up with this. I think it's different enough to avoid any copyright infringement. =)

6 pieces of bread
1 to 2 bananas
peanut butter
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1 tbs vanilla
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
dash of salt
confectioner's sugar
syrup
4 strawberries

Take the bread and spread peanut butter on each slice.
Slice up bananas, and on *every other* slice, place the banana slices.
Put slices with no banana's on top.
Mix together the eggs, vanilla, milk, pumpkin pie spice, and salt.
Dip the sandwiches in the mixture and then cook until golden-brown (or however you like it).
Top with confectioner's sugar and syrup, slice up strawberries and place slices on top.


And, pictures (sorry for sizes). =)











Enjoy! =)


----------



## pdswife (May 28, 2008)

Very pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 28, 2008)

YUM, YUM, eat 'em up. Is that whole wheat bread?
I can do that.


----------



## Garband (May 28, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Very pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks. I don't know why, but I really like to try and plate things attractively.


quicksilver said:


> YUM, YUM, eat 'em up. Is that whole wheat bread?
> I can do that.


It is. lol I don't think I've eaten white bread in at least seven years. lol


Pook said:


> Oh, wow, that looks good! I think I'll try that tomorrow for breakfast, since hubby and I are both off. What a neat idea.
> Thanks!
> Purrs,
> Pook


No problem at all. I enjoyed eating one of them and thought it was good so I decided to share. =)


----------

